# attaching Vinyl soffit to rafter tails, not Horizontally



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Things are vertical and horizontal only because the building materials have square corners/ends. What you want to do would be fine and I see examples all the time. You will have to do extra search for the trims that fit those angles or cut the ends in angles.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've done that a few times,even on a home I own and rent out.
I would pass on installing the soffit like you suggested.
Main reason vinyl needs to have room to expand and contract, so no face nailing.
Another reason if done the "normal" way there will be no seams showing every 12'.
Post a picture when you can, looking to see the wall to bottom of the rafter area.


----------

